
IOCipher: Encrypted Virtual Disk for Android - sohkamyung
https://github.com/guardianproject/IOCipher
======
sohkamyung
Write-up about the project at [1]

[1] IOCipher is the antidote to “Man-in-the-Disk” attack [
[https://guardianproject.info/2018/08/17/iocipher-is-the-
anti...](https://guardianproject.info/2018/08/17/iocipher-is-the-antidote-to-
man-in-the-disk-attack/) ]

